

Academic publishers make Murdoch look like a socialist - 0x12
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/aug/29/academic-publishers-murdoch-socialist

======
tokenadult
Previous:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2940763>

